# How do I begin?!



## Arwenrose (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi everyone 
My husband and I want to embark on our surrogacy journey as soon as we can.  I was born without a womb but I know I have ovaries and am hormonally normal. Where do I start? Should I start with a gp visit to check hormones and ovulation and look into egg retrieval s/a and creating frosties or should we wait, register with suk to find a surrogate and then pursue fresh??
I am nearly 30 and being without my own womb want to give my eggs the best shot possible! 
Any advice appreciated!


----------



## DaughterofLilith (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi Arwenrose - I did not want to leave you all forgotten about at the bottom of the list.  You can find lots of information on the Surrogacy UK website and forums here.


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

Great news Minty,
How are you?
Love EJJB
x  
EMB now 5 and a half!


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Arwenrose

It's such a difficult call in terms of fresh or frozen. I don't know whether you know this but most HFEA clinics require either embryos or sperm to be frozen for 6 months before they can be used in a surrogacy cycle (a few have a quicker quarantining procedure) so you will probably need to store either your partner's sperm or your embryos anyway. It may be worth checking with your clinic what their procedure is.

There's loads of free up to date info about legal stuff on surrogacy on our website at http://www.nataliegambleassociates.co.uk/page/surrogacy-law/22/ if you're just getting started and exploring things. Feel free to mooch around.

Loads of luck

Natalie


----------

